# Part Time Baker



## GlassFlanders (Oct 7, 2016)

Hey,

I wanted to see what people here would suggest on the issue of starting baking at a bakery. I need to get a part time job and I would really like to work in either a pizza shop or a bakery. I have some experience with making pizza dough and pizzas at home but stopped just before I started making bread because I went gluten free... don't judge me. I'm wondering what the logistics of working in a bakery are with no experience. Would they train me like in a kitchen? Would they even be likely to pay me for that? Should I go work with pizza, which I have some experience with.

If you can think of anything else I should be thinking of here, it would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 7, 2016)

Where are you located? Somewhere in the US, or elsewhere?


----------



## GlassFlanders (Oct 7, 2016)

Kansas City


----------



## Danzo (Oct 7, 2016)

Working pizza and pastry will be two completely different things. Pizza joints are typically laid back, hours will be later. A bakery or pastry position will be early, also probably harder to find work at without experience.


----------



## lobby (Oct 7, 2016)

Not judging you for being gluten free, but why would someone who is want to immerse themselves in gluten, and then not even be able to tell by your sense of taste and mouth feel if your product is good or not? I think that's a huge limiting factor at you learning and improving your craft as a baker.

edit: not sure if i just fell for a troll post or not either


----------



## GlassFlanders (Oct 8, 2016)

Danzo,

That's pretty much the answer I thought I was going to get, unfortunately.

Lobby,

I don't do very well with gluten, but I would definitely taste as much as I needed to. Dough has always been my favorite food is a big reason why I want to work with it.

Thanks you two


----------



## Fedusa (Oct 9, 2016)

I wanted to do the same thing, bread baking was a fun and rewarding experience when I tried my hand at it but it was a catch 22 on the whole experience issue. Its especially tough in the bay area where some great bakers work.


----------

